# Do I write porn because I'm a furry?



## Veritas Karu (Apr 2, 2010)

I'm kinda split in two.  Part of me says "writing pornographic material is what comes natural because I'm a furry and furries only think about sex."  The other part of me says "I'm a writer, and being furry is a big aspect of my life, so it comes through in my writing."

I dunno.  I'm not incapable of writing stuff other than sex.  I'm good at writing action and drama driven stuff..... >..> *sighs* well, I'm doing research for a book I'm about to start writing and I'm planning on having no sex in it, even though the main character is a furry.  All the other characters in the book will be human.

Getting back to my main point, no one has ever commissioned me for a story that didn't have sex in it.  So it can't be just me.  I'm new to FAF and I'm just starting to read other author's submissions.  if you have any insight, which I'm sure there are writers who have been around much longer than me, I would love to hear it.


----------



## Kerns (Apr 2, 2010)

writing porn/yiff is basicly a choice you make..  being furry has nothing to do with it outside terminology.   

If you don't want to write that stuff then don't if ya do, then feel free to write it.


----------



## Poetigress (Apr 2, 2010)

Short answer to the subject line: No.

Longer answer:



Veritas Karu said:


> Part of me says "writing pornographic material is what comes natural because I'm a furry and furries only think about sex."



There are plenty of furries who aren't obsessed with sex and who enjoy reading and writing all kinds of stories. "Furry" does not automatically equal "sex." 

What it comes down to is, you really have to write what _you_ want to write. If that involves sex, fine; if it doesn't, fine. You may go back and forth. Sometimes what you write may be furry; sometimes it may not. Whatever the story, give it your best -- it's a lot harder to really do your best work when you feel like you're writing out of other people's expectations or for their approval.

Reading between the lines (and I could be wrong), it sounds like you're looking for permission to write something other than sex, since you say you're good at other types of things as well. If that's the case, I grant it, and I know others here will too. 

I know full well that it can seem like everyone in the fandom just wants to read porn (if they want to read anything), but there _is_ an audience out there for other kinds of work as well, if you're willing to work hard to find the readers and keep them.

*Edited to add:* Of course, I may have completely misunderstood you.  If what you're asking is, "Do I have to write porn because I'm a furry?" the answer is no. If you're saying "sex is the biggest part of what it means for me to be furry, so that's going to come through in my writing," then okay, that's your expression of it, so that's fine. Just don't assume that somehow being furry means you have to write one thing or another if you don't want to.


----------



## panzergulo (Apr 2, 2010)

Poetigress said:


> "Furry" does not automatically equal "sex."



This. No offense, OP, but the kind of comments I see in your post are the reason why I'm not quite comfortable saying I'm a furry. In a sense, I fear the person to whom I would be saying it would say: _"But you're not gay or talk about sex all the time, you're not a furry."_ Being "a furry" can mean so many things to people, and to me it's nothing like what I wrote in italics. I don't deny the sexual side, but neither it is the most important part to me.

I'm on this site and mainly read and write general rated stuff. So, yeah, I kinda agree with pretty much everything PT said above this post. I could as well go as far and say: "You write porn because you're human." To great portions of humanity sex is something fun, something that feels good and something they want to do... and porn is like an extension of that. Sure, it would be nice if the sexual part of our culture could be only about the playful, happy, deep and loving stuff, not only about two sweaty bodies hitting against each other in rhythm, but what can we do, porn sells. Even if I write mainly general rated stories, I write some adult stories too, and I hope I have achieved to write something else than just porn... yeah, the sex is there but I always try to add plot and interesting characters or a twist or something.

Now that I think about it, I'm a rather sad little creature:
I'm sad my general rated fiction gets less attention than my erotica.
I'm sad my erotica gets less attention than my porn.
I'm sad my porn gets less attention than the fetish porn of some other people.

I wouldn't mind having an interesting conversation about porn, erotica (yes, I differ those two from each other), sexuality in culture and how being a furry relates with all this, so if people still have opinions or ideas left, I would be interested to read them.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 2, 2010)

you write porn to being prone needing to sexually express yourself when not havin sex


----------



## Veritas Karu (Apr 2, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> you write porn to being prone needing to sexually express yourself when not havin sex



I think you hit the nail right on the flat part.


----------



## Slingblade_47 (Apr 2, 2010)

While you do need to bond somewhat with the central characters that you will be using, writing a Furry story or one involving a sexual element of any type does not necessarily mean that you're automatically obsessed with either one. What you should really be focusing on is the main storyline and significant events that alter the course of the story and dictate where it leads to, especially if you plan on covering a lot of ground. It's entirely your choice what you write about, since you are the author. But I guess the things people will commission you for or request from you depends entirely on their tastes, what they think of your writing, and of course what the community focuses on as a whole.

If people like your writing enough to follow your submissions, then there's no reason why they wouldn't request something that does not contain sex.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 3, 2010)

Veritas Karu said:


> I'm kinda split in two.  Part of me says "writing pornographic material is what comes natural because I'm a furry and furries only think about sex."



Oh, hi.

I guess I'm not a furry then, but that definition.


----------



## Veritas Karu (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm not saying all furies only think about sex.. I have just heard on more than one occasions that thinking about sex alot is a stereotype that is cast on furies.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 3, 2010)

Veritas Karu said:


> I'm not saying all furies only think about sex.. I have just heard on more than one occasions that thinking about sex alot is a *stereotype *that is cast on furies.



Key word.

While it may be based on facts, somewhat, it is *barely *based on them.


----------



## jinxtigr (Apr 3, 2010)

panzergulo said:


> I wouldn't mind having an interesting conversation about porn, erotica (yes, I differ those two from each other), sexuality in culture and how being a furry relates with all this, so if people still have opinions or ideas left, I would be interested to read them.



A very intelligent friend of mine came to the conclusion in recent years that culture in GENERAL had become much more sexualized, and it wasn't all about furries- but that said, younger furries were indeed more sexualized than us old farts 

Talk about frustrating, if you have rules for yourself about not yiffing people half your age 

My basic rule for what's porn is, if it breaks character it's porn. If it remains in character, it's erotica- and if it advances characterization or plot, it gets to be good stuff no matter HOW intense the explicit stuff is. But I'm fully aware that large numbers of people would disagree- I just don't care about their opinion.

I'm in the odd position of having written some not-erotica furry books and got it out of my system. I don't have the concern of 'what if I wrote with no sexual content and nobody read it?' because I've done that, and there were people who read and enjoyed it. Because of that, because I can write the erotica, and because I know that almost everybody in furry writing is a little abashed about their pr0n (people always seem to want to be able to point at some plot or characterization to justify themselves in liking it), I get a strange sense of liberty, where I figure I can take things in almost ANY direction and it'll be OK.

I suspect that's a good sense to have. If I can convey it through the actual writing, I bet that would be really cool 

Maybe I write furry erotica because I am a furry and these things can't exist in my real life- but I write into the non-erotic zones because I am a writer and that DOES exist in my real life. I'm actually very excited for the future. It seems like we're on the ground floor of something that could be really cool


----------



## BatRat (Apr 3, 2010)

I just write sex becasue it is appealing to today's popular culture, not because I'm into it (although I am)


----------



## panzergulo (Apr 4, 2010)

jinxtigr said:


> A very intelligent friend of mine came to the conclusion in recent years that culture in GENERAL had become much more sexualized, and it wasn't all about furries- but that said, younger furries were indeed more sexualized than us old farts.



Good point. I am living in the understanding that culture becoming more sexualized is actually a return to something older. Marriage, monogamy and sticking with one spouse for a whole lifetime are rather new inventions, and in my opinion the morals the monotheistic religions give are sometimes outright unnatural. The whole idea that "kids don't need to know about sex, it becomes important only after they are married" causes more problems than decent sex education and open conversation about sex and sexuality. Teenagers are going to have sex anyway, with proper education they can also make it safe. Finnish schooling system requires certain amount of sex ed, plus, the school nurses give condoms for free to anybody who asks for them... at least when I was in school.

I don't know how "modern" or "open" my opinions about sex and sexuality are... I think I am rather open, that is, if everybody are consenting and nobody gets hurt, I don't care what other people do in private. But I also expect other people to keep their private things private. I also reflect my opinions in my writings. In my story series 'Tales From The North Edge' the wolverine people reflect my morals and opinions. I have one story that is especially themed with sexuality in north edge wolverine culture, and I couldn't have felt better when one of the commenters wrote: _"We would probably be better fursons if we were more like your wolverines [...]" _So, I am feeling I managed to get at least something spot on with that series. And mind you, even if that one story was very sexually themed, it was completely non-explicit. You can write about sex and sexuality without being graphical. Sometimes "they slept together" works better than multiple paragraphs of description about how a rather mechanical and repetitive act is actually executed.


----------



## sunandshadow (Apr 4, 2010)

I know lots of erotica writers who aren't furries.  And I've written non-furry erotica.  I'd say furriness is actually a type of dysphoria (psychological condition of feeling you are in an incorrect body, time period, ethnicity, etc.)  People who are uncomfortable with the realities of their body typically incorporate the wish-fulfillment of having a different body into their erotic fantasizing, which naturally results in those people wanting to put down in writing these thoughts that are particularly important to them.


----------



## panzergulo (Apr 4, 2010)

sunandshadow said:


> I know lots of erotica writers who aren't furries.  And I've written non-furry erotica.  *I'd say furriness is actually a type of dysphoria (psychological condition of feeling you are in an incorrect body, time period, ethnicity, etc.)*  People who are uncomfortable with the realities of their body typically incorporate the wish-fulfillment of having a different body into their erotic fantasizing, which naturally results in those people wanting to put down in writing these thoughts that are particularly important to them.



Ah, okay. I'm not a furry then. Good to know.

Just saying. You can't define "furry", because every furry has his or her own definition.


----------



## Scarborough (Apr 4, 2010)

sunandshadow said:


> I know lots of erotica writers who aren't furries.  And I've written non-furry erotica.  I'd say furriness is actually a type of dysphoria (psychological condition of feeling you are in an incorrect body, time period, ethnicity, etc.)  People who are uncomfortable with the realities of their body typically incorporate the wish-fulfillment of having a different body into their erotic fantasizing, which naturally results in those people wanting to put down in writing these thoughts that are particularly important to them.



See panzergulo's response supra.

Furthermore, I'm on a sort of cat "erotica" streak right now, but that makes me neither uncomfortable with my own body, nor represents any desire to view, participate in, or otherwise interact with "actual" cat "erotica."

I'm writing cat "erotica" because it raises very funny questions about society. If cats could speak, what implications would this have on a court system, Law & Order SVU-style? If cats could think (in an interpretable language), what kinds of sexual activities would cats think about? As jinxtigr said, society in general is becoming more sexualized. It makes sense, then, that people would naturally begin to write more about sex.

It's because sex is becoming a central question to our society that we need to talk about sex in our works.


----------



## jinxtigr (Apr 4, 2010)

Scarborough said:


> I'm writing cat "erotica" because it raises very funny questions about society. If cats could speak, what implications would this have on a court system, Law & Order SVU-style? If cats could think (in an interpretable language), what kinds of sexual activities would cats think about?



You too, huh? 

What ended up happening with mine is, they evolved elaborate, rigid protocols primarily to handle that 'back alley crazed female demanding sex' thing, and the protocols which protected them from fighting too much with each other ended up getting overwhelming, so you get rebel kitties running amok and shunned by their society 

They've got a horribly strong rule about only going one at a time, because two guys at once is where they might start fighting each other- so the protocol is largely like traffic lights to say who has right of way.

I'm also riffing off the discovery that female cats ovulate through cervical stimulation. (turned that up on Google one day- scientists getting JIGGY with glass rods. wow.) If you've ever seen any at it, it's obvious that this affects how they lust- so I built it into both males and females, and made it weird and unusual for the other species, who don't have the same biological mechanisms going on. Canids tie so their peak moments are gonna be experientially different. An hour of wuffie heaven is quite different from a second of kitty explosion...


----------



## Scarborough (Apr 4, 2010)

jinxtigr said:


> You too, huh?
> 
> What ended up happening with mine is, they evolved elaborate, rigid protocols primarily to handle that 'back alley crazed female demanding sex' thing, and the protocols which protected them from fighting too much with each other ended up getting overwhelming, so you get rebel kitties running amok and shunned by their society
> 
> ...



Oh man, I went in a way different direction. XD

In my story, you essentially have humans and cats, and cats are segregated in government positions and public restrooms (e.g., you have Representatives, and then you have CRepresentatives, or you have the Men's room, and you have the MCat's room). Legislation has passed a law that cats cannot hire prostitutes (because male cats have barbed penises).

The main character of my story is a neutered male cat who thinks about hypothetical situations all the time, and most of the hypothetical situations he thinks of have to do with sex. Frequently, when he looks at someone attractive, the narrator notes that he experiences "cardiovascular leakage" because he's neutered.

Anyway, the Tea Partiers don't like cats and have murdered CRep Tickles because he's a cat named Tickles. John McCain and Nancy Pelosi are possibly sleeping together, and scientists have been doing numerous experiments regarding the correlation between ejaculation and "happiness."

Barack Obama's not about to repeal the No Kitten Left Behind Act, which means that all cats are expected to finish high school by the time they're 3. Obamacare doesn't extend to cats under certain conditions. The Foundation for Underprivileged Cats and Kittens (which btw makes a great acronym) is trying to organize a mass movement for equal rights for cats.

It's the weirdest thing I've written so far, I think. XD

(yay animal sex!)


----------



## sunandshadow (Apr 4, 2010)

panzergulo said:


> Ah, okay. I'm not a furry then. Good to know.
> 
> Just saying. You can't define "furry", because every furry has his or her own definition.


Terms with no definition are useless.  A word has no linguistic function unless and until people can come to at least a vague agreement of what it means.  The more vague generally-agreed upon definition is that furries are people who see themselves as akin to a particular type of animal and usually imagine looking more like that animal.  But everyone knows that already.  I was trying to build on that by speculating why furries tend to imagine themselves having an animal like body (and using that body to have sex, among other things).  I still think that's a perfectly valid speculation about what's going on in the heads of a large % of the furry community.


----------



## Scarborough (Apr 4, 2010)

sunandshadow said:


> Terms with no definition are useless.  A word has no linguistic function unless and until people can come to at least a vague agreement of what it means.



I think panzergulo was telling you that your definition was inadequate, not that we should eschew definitions altogether.

Furthermore, your so-called "generally-agreed upon" definition is not that at all. Please ref the following links:

http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=51180
http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=51818
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Furry_fandom
http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=54598

Obviously, there's a variety of speculation re what it "means" to be a furry.



sunandshadow said:


> The more vague generally-agreed upon definition is that furries are people who see themselves as akin to a particular type of animal and usually imagine looking more like that animal.  But everyone knows that already.



The first part of your statement does not necessarily entail the second part of your statement. Identifying with an animal does not mean visualizing one's physiological characteristics as congruent or even similar to said animal. Furthermore, some so-called furries have stated that their only reason for creating a fursona is out of norms within the community, i.e., everybody else has a fursona, so I might as well create one as well.

In fact, I would contest your "more vague generally-agreed upon definition" and posit that a better definition has to do with inclusion into and participation within furry community, with furry community here being defined as a similar appreciation for animal-anthropomorphic art or expression.


----------



## sunandshadow (Apr 4, 2010)

Scarborough said:


> I think panzergulo was telling you that your definition was inadequate, not that we should eschew definitions altogether.
> 
> Furthermore, your so-called "generally-agreed upon" definition is not that at all. Please ref the following links:
> 
> ...


Well, the OP is talking about creating art (fiction).  I suppose creating a type of art basically requires appreciating it.  Certainly creators of art usually desire a community of people to appreciate their art.  But, I think "desire for inclusion into and participation within the furry community" is an effect, not a cause.  Knowing the cause "Why are furries furry?" is what would answer the OP's question.


----------



## Veritas Karu (Apr 4, 2010)

sorry, but no, the answer that I'm looking for is weather or not I am more inclined to write porn *because* I'm a furry.  I ask this because I don't write porn for viewership, I write it because I enjoy it.  So is my interest in sex/porn, rooted in my being a furry or is my sex drive/interest separate from my furryness?


----------



## Scarborough (Apr 4, 2010)

sunandshadow said:


> Well, the OP is talking about creating art (fiction).  I suppose creating a type of art basically requires appreciating it.  Certainly creators of art usually desire a community of people to appreciate their art.  But, I think "desire for inclusion into and participation within the furry community" is an effect, not a cause.  Knowing the cause "Why are furries furry?" is what would answer the OP's question.



I'm not sure you can look at this through a cause-effect lens.

The way I understand it, there is the following cause:

1. Appreciation for animal-anthropomorphic art/expression

This cause can be shared among multiple individuals. Once this cause is shared among multiple individuals, the individuals begin to form an us/them mentality. The "us" here would be the "furry community." Thus, the above cause would have the below effect:

2. Development of a furry community

Without a furry community, there are no furries. That's not to say that without a furry community, appreciation for animal-anthropomorphic art/expression ceases to exist, but that is to say that the operational term "furry" loses meaning.

The difference, then, between people who appreciate animal-anthropomorphic art/expression and people who identify as "furry" lies within the furry community. So in that sense, furries are furry because they have built a community that has allowed them to define a furry.

The community is both the cause and the effect. Which is why I don't think a cause-effect lens is appropriate, because saying that the community is both the cause and effect is kind of confusing.



Veritas Karu said:


> sorry, but no, the answer that I'm looking for is weather or not I am more inclined to write porn *because* I'm a furry.  I ask this because I don't write porn for viewership, I write it because I enjoy it.  So is my interest in sex/porn, rooted in my being a furry or is my sex drive/interest separate from my furryness?



Going off of the above logic, it _does_ make sense that you would be inclined to write porn because you're a furry.

But it only makes sense because the furry community has tended to encourage pornographic materials. That is, if the furry community did not encourage pornographic materials, you would not be asking this question.

Anyway, I would speculate that it has to do more with how the individual structures their own identity. E.g., an individual with a strong sense of self-identity or an individual with a strong sense of identity with some other community that does not encourage pornographic material would not be as inclined to create pornographic works upon entering the furry fandom.

That is to say, it's more a question of the individual than the fandom itself.


----------



## Joeyyy (Apr 4, 2010)

Lol


----------



## JDFox (Apr 4, 2010)

Veritas Karu said:


> sorry, but no, the answer that I'm looking for is weather or not I am more inclined to write porn *because* I'm a furry.  I ask this because I don't write porn for viewership, I write it because I enjoy it.  So is my interest in sex/porn, rooted in my being a furry or is my sex drive/interest separate from my furryness?



Dude its separate, you're just mixing two things you like into one and then confusing them for one in the same.  Its just your "sex drive" as you put it.  You do NOT include sex scenes because your a furry.


----------



## sunandshadow (Apr 4, 2010)

Veritas Karu said:


> sorry, but no, the answer that I'm looking for is weather or not I am more inclined to write porn *because* I'm a furry.  I ask this because I don't write porn for viewership, I write it because I enjoy it.  So is my interest in sex/porn, rooted in my being a furry or is my sex drive/interest separate from my furryness?


But that's what I meant.  Knowing why you are a furry would theoretically tell you if it was or wasn't separate from your sex drive.

Eh *shrug* I'm just a staunch believer in "know thyself".


----------



## sunandshadow (Apr 4, 2010)

Scarborough said:


> I'm not sure you can look at this through a cause-effect lens.
> 
> The way I understand it, there is the following cause:
> 
> ...



That's an interesting way to look at it.  Personally I see it that individuals in the community encourage writing porn, because a community is just a group of individuals; a community is an abstraction which doesn't really take action on its own.  But, maybe I see it that way because I am an individual with a strong sense of self-identity who isn't very sensitive to the influence of a community.  I know some people seem to 'channel' a community in a way that I don't understand at all.


----------



## Scarborough (Apr 4, 2010)

sunandshadow said:


> That's an interesting way to look at it.  Personally I see it that individuals in the community encourage writing porn, because a community is just a group of individuals; a community is an abstraction which doesn't really take action on its own.  But, maybe I see it that way because I am an individual with a strong sense of self-identity who isn't very sensitive to the influence of a community.  I know some people seem to 'channel' a community in a way that I don't understand at all.



I think it's interesting that even though we looked at it in two completely different perspectives, we came to the same conclusion.


----------



## Altamont (Apr 4, 2010)

Just to add in my own two cents, I love anthropomorphic fiction and I have never once felt the urge to write erotica. As said by others, it's your own personal sex drive. You just happen to be a citizen of a country that, as a society, is becoming more and more open about sexuality. And you, a sexual individual if I may say so, also happen to have an affinity for anthropomorphic animals. Happenstance, really. No biggie.

Now i think it's safe to say that furryness does not cause sexual blossoming.

But whether or not sexuality, or at least attraction, is involved with the existence of the affinity for anthropomorphic animals...I dunno.


----------



## sunandshadow (Apr 4, 2010)

Scarborough said:


> I think it's interesting that even though we looked at it in two completely different perspectives, we came to the same conclusion.


Well, we must both be right then! :mrgreen:


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 4, 2010)

panzergulo said:


> I could as well go as far and say: "You write porn because you're human." To great portions of humanity sex is something fun, something that feels good and something they want to do...



This. The only reason the Furry world gets a bad rap for the sex is because we are generally more open about it, not because we "like it" more than the rest of the human population. Everyone digs porn, sometimes several times a day. Those are the same people who complain about furries being "sex addicts" or "deviants" or whatever. I'd call hypocrisy, but I honestly don't care what they think of me or the fandom.


----------



## sunandshadow (Apr 4, 2010)

Altamont said:


> But whether or not sexuality, or at least attraction, is involved with the existence of the affinity for anthropomorphic animals...I dunno.


I have several times heard anthro artists say they found the human form or some particular part of it unattractive.  Some also seem to find a particular anatomical element which is lacking from the human species, such as feathers, fur, scales, tails, wings, stripes, or spots, particularly attractive.

Personally I feel that way about anime art - I find only a small percentage of actual humans attractive, but a large percentage of anime characters.


----------



## panzergulo (Apr 5, 2010)

sunandshadow said:


> I was trying to build on that by speculating why furries tend to imagine themselves having an animal like body (and using that body to have sex, among other things).  I still think that's a perfectly valid speculation about what's going on in the heads of a large % of the furry community.



Man, I just like cartoon animals. There's really nothing more inside my furriness. When I imagine stories inside my head, I see my characters as anthro animals. I could convert them all into human, but why should I, if I have already an audience to whom it's alright if they are more animal in appearance.

And I'm perfectly happy how my body is in real life. Heck, I used to thought, and sometimes still think, that I'm not a furry, just an individual who happens to write in the same meta-genre as furries. I don't even have a fursona... well, actually I do, but that is more because of defending my internet persona than having a fursona. I need my fursona because I don't want other people to abuse my alias or (assumed) appearance/personality.

Just saying. Even if we write about anthro characters in sexual situations, it doesn't always mean we want to be those anthro characters. Sometimes it all sums pretty much into: "Hey, cool, let's write stories with animal people in them!" I don't need anything deep into my definition of "furry". I just like cartoon animals.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Apr 5, 2010)

I think that most furry writing is just a lot like fanfiction, so 50% of it is people having sex. o.o


----------



## sunandshadow (Apr 5, 2010)

panzergulo said:


> Man, I just like cartoon animals. There's really nothing more inside my furriness. When I imagine stories inside my head, I see my characters as anthro animals. I could convert them all into human, but why should I, if I have already an audience to whom it's alright if they are more animal in appearance.
> 
> And I'm perfectly happy how my body is in real life. Heck, I used to thought, and sometimes still think, that I'm not a furry, just an individual who happens to write in the same meta-genre as furries. I don't even have a fursona... well, actually I do, but that is more because of defending my internet persona than having a fursona. I need my fursona because I don't want other people to abuse my alias or (assumed) appearance/personality.
> 
> Just saying. Even if we write about anthro characters in sexual situations, it doesn't always mean we want to be those anthro characters. Sometimes it all sums pretty much into: "Hey, cool, let's write stories with animal people in them!" I don't need anything deep into my definition of "furry". I just like cartoon animals.


Well, by my definition you aren't technically a furry.  (Neither am I, and I don't have a fursona because I don't identify with any particular animal - I have some characters based on me in stories but they are various species.)  But, you have much more of a right to decide how to categorize yourself than I do.  I don't personally see why anthros would be interesting in a non-romantic/sexual context, but that's because I got bored with fiction that isn't erotic romance and don't read it any more, unless it's comedy.  Anyway my point is, wanting to write g-rated furry fiction strikes me as weird cause I don't get it, but I'm cool with it anyway because I admire all artistic endeavor and creation of entertainments.  But as an erotica-focused person, I do feel threatened by how damn many places in the world sex is verboten.  I would really like to protect and nurture the furry community as a place where it's safe to talk about any sex idea however weird and not get harassed or shunned for it.  The world really needs cultural spaces which are safe for adults to be adults and not be afraid of getting banned for violating some terms of service or squicking a random passing-by moderator.


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 5, 2010)

I write pornography because I'm a human with the ability to write.

Edit: I need to read threads before I post in them. 3:00 am yayy


----------



## DarknessHaven (Apr 6, 2010)

Veritas Karu said:


> Part of me says "writing pornographic material is what comes natural because I'm a furry and furries only think about sex."


 
Umm, It's human nature to think about sex so I doubt it's even partially because we're furry.
As an artist I admit I draw alot of porn but that's mainly because it's something I like drawing and it's a hell of alot easier then drawing clothing.
As a writer, I write mainly anthropomorphic fiction with not even a hint of sex in them because i'd rather have a story that's a peice of furry literature that isn't just mindless sex.

So mainly it's all about how you look at furry I suppose. I don't openly admit i'm a furry, but when someone asks I will tell them. This is mainly because the fandom has a bad rep for being all about sex and stuff which is rather wrong in my own opinion.


----------

